# Delta 3 Wheel Bandsaw - Breaking Blade



## WeaselBoogie (Sep 25, 2012)

I have an older Delta 3 Wheel bandsaw that is driving me crazy as of lately. I've owned this thing for over 6 years and bought it used. when I bought it I think it might have had a metal blade in it. This blade lasted forever and broke about 4 years ago. ... granted, I'm not using this a lot. 

Since this blade broke, I'm going through blades like crazy. Ive used different brands and they're all giving me around half hour of cut time before they break. My latest blade lasted less than 5 minutes.

I've had this thing apart and don't see anywhere that it might be rubbing. The guides blocks all look good. 

Any help would be appreicated....


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

The problem with small 3 wheel band saw is they like to break blades. This is due the smaller diameter wheels. You can look for a very thin blade I think I remembersomewhere around .025 . A bi-metal blade would probably work well. I remember my sister buying one of these 3 wheeler and had the same problem. 

My father had an old Delta Homeline with 10 inch wheels and this thing broke blades all the time. The break was always on the welded joint. I was able to cure this one by slowing down the speed with a change in pulleys.


----------



## WeaselBoogie (Sep 25, 2012)

I was aware of the problem with the 3 wheel bandsaws and have been shopping for a new 2 wheel. Good idea on the thin blade, I'll shop around. 

Thanks!


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

I have always had good luck with the blades I buy from Woodcraft Bands. They will make blades to whatever lengh you need.


----------



## WeaselBoogie (Sep 25, 2012)

Fastback said:


> The problem with small 3 wheel band saw is they like to break blades. This is due the smaller diameter wheels. You can look for a very thin blade I think I remembersomewhere around .025 . A bi-metal blade would probably work well. I remember my sister buying one of these 3 wheeler and had the same problem. .


I checked my blade and it is a .025 ga like you suggested. I'm not sure if my woodshop has any thinner blade, but I'll check.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think my first suspect would be the blade. If the blades are breaking at the weld, I would point my finger at the blade. I bought 10 for my bandsaw I went through them within two weeks, all broke in the weld. I took them back and they re-welded them and the same blades lasted for years. They said they had had a new employee that wasn't getting it welding the blades.


----------



## WeaselBoogie (Sep 25, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> I think my first suspect would be the blade. If the blades are breaking at the weld, I would point my finger at the blade. I bought 10 for my bandsaw I went through them within two weeks, all broke in the weld. I took them back and they re-welded them and the same blades lasted for years. They said they had had a new employee that wasn't getting it welding the blades.


I get my blades at different times ( when they break ) and have tried a couple of different brands and different TPI and different width. All break. I've tried different tensions also.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

With a bimetal blade on a metal cutting bandsaw it is recommended to make the first couple cuts at a slower speed to condition the blade. Try turning the saw over by hand for a few minutes with a bimetal blade, that may be enough to prevent the blade from breaking.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

After a blade is welded it needs to be annealed or it will break.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

WeaselBoogie said:


> I get my blades at different times ( when they break ) and have tried a couple of different brands and different TPI and different width. All break. I've tried different tensions also.


 I still think if you have your guide blocks with the correct clearance its the blades. You may have to keep buying different brands until you find one that works. Another thing you might try is buying blades from a saw sharpener. They usually make their own blades and guarantee the weld. If they break you could take them back for a free weld.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Three wheeled band saws were a great idea to get the extra throat clearance but have always been known to be hard on blades, the wheels are just too small and put the blade under too much stress.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

www.sawblade.com might have the blade you need. I think the ideal thickness would be 0.014 to 0.025 for a three-wheel band saw.


----------

